# Stay safe hunting in tree stands



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Stay safe hunting in tree stands

http://tinyurl.com/yb2sqs

Indiana conservation officers are offering advice for hunters using elevated stands or platforms to hunt from this fall.

Falls from tree stands have been Indiana's No. 1 cause for hunting accidents. Conservation officers are trying to make an early effort to get the word out that hunting from an elevated platform or stand needs to be more than just nailing several two-by-fours to a tree.

Falls from tree stands can be caused by a variety of factors, including a weakness in the stand's structure or improper installation. The DNR offers these safety tips:

# Never carry equipment with you while climbing. Use a haul line to raise or lower your gear. Make sure guns are unloaded and broadheads are covered before raising or lowering firearms or bows with a haul line.

# Since most accidents occur when hunters are climbing up or down a tree, always use a climbing belt. Always use a safety harness when hunting from elevated tree stands. Familiarize yourself with manufacturer's recommendations before using any equipment.

# Check permanent tree stands every year before hunting from them. Take time to replace any worn or weak lumber.

# Show respect for the landowner's property by not pounding nails or using screws when securing your stand to a tree.

# Read, understand and follow the factory-recommended practices and procedures when installing commercial stands. Inspect portable stands for loose nuts and bolts each time they are used.

# Choose only healthy, living trees when using climbing devices. Stay away from trees that are rotting or have dead limbs.

# Never put all your weight on a single branch. Keep at least one hand and one foot on a secure place when reaching for the next hold.

# Climb higher than the stand and step down onto it. Climbing up onto it can dislodge it.

# Wear boots with non-skid soles. Don't forget steps or platforms can be slippery in rain, sleet or snow.

# Tell a responsible person where you're hunting and when you plan on returning.

# Don't fall asleep. This is a common cause of accidents.

# Never wear a ring in any climbing situation. Rings can catch on tree limbs and equipment.

# Remove all logs, cutoff saplings, rocks or other obstructions on the ground below the tree stand.

# Use updated equipment. When used properly, newer tree-stand equipment is solid, safe and secure. Older models of safety belts offer some protection, but newer safety harnesses offer more protection.

# Carry a whistle to call for help. It is also a good idea to carry a first-aid kit, flashlight and cellular telephone in your pack.

# Harness the thrill of your next hunt by wearing your safety harness.

-- Officer J.P. Salb, Indiana Department of Natural Resources, Division of Law Enforcement


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> # Since most accidents occur when hunters are climbing up or down a tree, always use a climbing belt. .


This is one statement I always take issue with. It just doesn't seem to make a lot of sense to me. In order to use a climbing belt you have to fasten it to something and occassionaly move it which means you are hanging on with one hand and trying to move the climing belt with the other (unless it is like a linemans settup which doesn't work on trees around here), a process which takes much longer on often more difficult than moving your hand or foot to the next step. I have never slipped while climbing a tree but have had a few hairy moments while trying to place a safety belt around the tree once I got up.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Anyone use those Fall Guy Retractors??? I looked at one yesterday but it actually made a lot of noice when retracting. I don't know if that would be good when getting to your stand. Would be nice if they were a bit cheaper as well. Tough to get them for all the stands!!


----------



## Greenhunter (Dec 31, 2005)

Those were good tips to abide by. I would offer one more rule when climbing or descending a treestand and using treesteps. USE THREE POINTS OF CONTACT AT ALL TIMES! two feet and one hand or two hands and one foot should always be in contact with a tree step when moving up or down a tree. Follow that rule and you should not slip and fall.


----------



## Flintlockr (Nov 26, 2006)

Check out the safety video at http://www.treestand.com it has a lot of good safety tips and demo's how to use a climbing treestand safely!


----------

